# 2012 Chicagoland Orchidfest



## tomkalina (May 17, 2012)

Hi All,

We've accepted an invitation from Orchids By Hausermann to be one of their guest growers for this year's Chicagoland Orchidfest over the September 21-23, 2012 weekend. Not sure who else will be there, but it's sure to be one of the premier orchid events of the year.

Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Excellent! Is Hausermann's coordinating this year? Or Natts?


----------



## tomkalina (May 17, 2012)

Hi Dot,

Since there are only two locations this year, I think they're trying to share co-ordination of the activities. I just found out that Ecuagenera will be at Hausermann's as well as Michel Orchids and Chuck Acker, representing the "new" Oak Hill. 

Thanks,


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Hausermann's will have a full house! Do you know if Andy's Orchids will be there this year?


----------



## karategirl73 (May 18, 2012)

I have it marked on my calendar and I will be there with bells on!! Can't wait!!


----------



## tomkalina (May 19, 2012)

Hi Dot,

I think Andy will be at Natts's this year. It's also possible J&L will be at Hausermann's.

Thanks,


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2012)

I'll pass the word...


----------



## tomkalina (May 22, 2012)

Appeciate that, Dot. It would be great if you could attend this year.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2012)

I'd like to. We'll see.


----------



## tenman (May 27, 2012)

Does Klehm's no longer participate?


----------



## goldenrose (May 27, 2012)

No - haven't for a looong time. And they had a fire this winter so nothing is left.


----------

